# Exit signs after fifty years



## cda (Oct 10, 2017)

NFPA 101 now states a max height::


NFPA 101-2018, 7.10.1.9:


_7.10.1.9 Mounting Location. The bottom of new egress markings_
_shall be located at a vertical distance of not more than 6 ft_
_8 in. (2030 mm) above the top edge of the egress opening_
_intended for designation by that marking. Egress markings_
_shall be located at a horizontal distance of not more than the_
_required width of the egress opening, as measured from the_
_edge of the egress opening intended for designation by that_
_marking to the nearest edge of the marking.



Now if someone would ban "fire exit"_


----------



## cda (Oct 10, 2017)

It may have been on 101 since 2003


----------



## steveray (Oct 11, 2017)

We don't really use 101 so I would have to see the adjacent sections, but, that is stupid....Now, by that, if you have a bank of doors you need a sign over every door...or at least centered for 2....Do they say anything about non door signs?


----------



## cda (Oct 11, 2017)

steveray said:


> We don't really use 101 so I would have to see the adjacent sections, but, that is stupid....Now, by that, if you have a bank of doors you need a sign over every door...or at least centered for 2....Do they say anything about non door signs?





Good question will have to look through 101


----------

